# Help Me Tweak my Trillith



## crow81 (Jul 1, 2007)

Due to a couple of my players missing the climatic battle at the end if the Fire Forrest I find my self creating a solo mission for them. The will be going over the waterfall and through the mountians. I would like fro them to fight a Trillith as well seeing how the rest of the party has a boon.  

 The will plck up NPC's along the way so that by the time they reach the final battle the will have.

Duskblade or BDF 
Favored Soul
TWF Ranger
Druid  

All will be 4th lv 

Is the Trillith I created using a stat'd elemental a fair balanced challange for a 4th lv group? 
Is the boon equal to the one  Indomitability provided?


Information:  Trillith; 
CR 8; Large Aberration;
 HD 8d8+40; hp 83; Init +3; Spd 30 ft., swim 30 ft., Fly 30ft (perfect while incorporeal) 
AC 18, touch 12, flat-footed 15;
Atk +10 melee (1d4+4 plus 1d6 cold, 2 claws) and +5
melee (1d6+2 plus 1d6 cold plus poison, tail slap);
Face/Reach 5 ft. by 5 ft.;
 SA  poison, spells;
 SQ cold subtype, darkvision 60 ft., 
DR 5/+1(Magic), 
Trillith traits, icewalking, immunities (poison, paralysis, sleep, stunning),
 SR 15;  AL NE;
 SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +5;
 Str 18, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 21.
Skills and Feats: Climb +12, Hide +11, Jump +13,
Spot +12, Swim +12; Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Power
Attack.Poison (Ex): Information delivers his freezing venom (Fortitude
save DC 15) with each successful tail slap attack.
The initial damage is paralysis (1d6+2 rounds), and the
secondary damage is 1 point of Intelligence drain per
round of paralysis.
Spells: Information can cast arcane spells as a 5th-level
sorcerer. He cannot cast spells with the fire descriptor.
Cold Subtype: Information is immune to cold damage but
takes double damage from fire unless a saving throw
for half damage is allowed. In that case, he takes half
damage on a success and double damage on a failure.
Trillith Traits: Telepathy, Incorporeal, Project Image, Embody,  Endow, Icewalking (Ex): This ability works like the spider climb spell, except that it applies to all icy surfaces and
it is always active.  Immunities: Information is immune to paralysis, poison,
sleep, and stunning. He is not subject to critical hits or flanking. Because of his dense, crystalline body, he takes only half damage from piercing and slashing weapons.
Sorcerer Spells Known (6/8/7; save DC 15
+ spell level): 0—arcane mark, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance; 1st—alarm, change self, chill touch, mage armor, magic missile; 2nd—bull’s strength, fog cloud, invisibility, resist elements, see invisibility;

Appearance in human form is a tall, lanky
man with a drooping white mustache. He is wearing
fine clothes that look somewhat tattered with
age, and his bright-blue eyes twinkle with intelligence.

Appearance in natural form is a two armed and four legged creature with a scorpion’s tail, made completely of ice.  

Trillith Traits see campaign guide  

Boon: Grants Immunity to poison, paralysis, sleep, stunning twice per day as well as The affected creature gains the benefit of a permanent endure elements and Finally, the creature cannot be checked, knocked down, or blown away by strong winds.


Any comments or advice would be great 

Thanks


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 1, 2007)

Well here's the thing, trillith are intended to each be dreams given flesh. Hell, let me just show you the document I wrote up for Wolfgang Baur to help him get the right feel for them. I've attached it.

When a trillith grants a boon, it should be appropriate to its nature. Also, most trillith do not give boons nearly as good as the one Indomitability grants -- I included it for plot reasons, to help characters stay consistent throughout a campaign, and to cut down on random PC death. I'm not quite sure I understand the situation. It sounds like some of the PCs faced Indomitability and got his boon, and you want the other characters in the group to have the same boon. Why weren't they there?

Also, bear in mind that the trillith are supposed to be rare and mysterious. Do you have a reason why it would be where it is? Finally, trilith are _ridiculously_ hard for PCs of low-level to deal with if they don't have the song of forms, since they're incorporeal, and would have little reason to turn corporeal. Why would this trillith be harrassing the PCs, and want to turn solid to attack them?

Players, the attached file is spoiler-ific. I advise you not read it if you're planning to play in a WotBS game.


----------



## crow81 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Ranger for the quick responce.

Two players could not make the session last minute conflicts. The party was on the bridge in the watch tower.

In game I made them the third watch and the Favored Soul recieves a vision from his diety and he and the Ranger head up river.

The remaining party heads through the elven village and completes the mission.

Now I am faced how to sync up the group, story and balance wise and keep the flavor.

By merging a part of a 1st edition mod called Eye of the Serpent with a free mod from the wizards site called Into the Frozen Wastes, adjusting the encounters of course, I have a good story line for the players. The end villian in the 3rd edition mod is a stat'd elemental  which I modified and posted. 

I could just give them magic to get them on an equal footing with the rest however the loose flavor. To allow them to fight the Trillith I devised a single use item of enforced flesh given to the party by the unicorn.

The name Information ties to the back round story in the mod I am using.

If you thing it is a bad idea I will just give them the magic and not have them get a boon 

Thanks 

Rich


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, it's name is Information. Hehe. I assumed you were just saying, "This is information about the trillith." *grin*

Well, feel free to do whatever you want. By the standard I set, a trillith named information would grant an information-based boon. Maybe what it could grant would be an understanding of how trillith essence works, so the PCs could extract some of the power of indomitability from the other PCs, and put it into themselves? This lets all members of the party have powers in case some PCs die or leave and are replaced. You could think of some sort of limit so they don't just give the powers to everyone they meet, though.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 2, 2007)

IMC I had a similar problem, two of the players were unable to be there to accept the Indomidable's offer. Our next session has the final battle at the seela village. I have yet to decide if sucessful destruction of the Trillith will grant these two the boon as well.

I don't particularly going out of the way to keep the party on an even footing item-wize, figuring that will pan out eventually. Personally I would skip the additional encounter.. but then again, I am limited on game time as well.

Side note, without some additional help, your 4 PC's should get pretty close to slaughtered by Information. Not only is he a +4 CR encounter, His tail slap can quickly turn the battle into a TPK.

So.. helpfull options..

 Depending on how the battle went with the rest of the party, perhaps a fragment of the Indomidable had been trapped by the Unicorn's/Clerics attempts to find a way to heal the burning Elves.. this piece inhabits a wolf-form, use the Indomidable with a -3 level adjust and wolf tactics.... as something interesting allow him to split into two.. with a combined hp pool and a -4 level adjust.

 This would tie in with his undying concept, allow for a slightly reduced boon {strip some of the goodies off.. since its less of an encounter it should be less of a reward} but still retain the 'save the PC' aspect.... I would not include the 'cannot be checked...' part simply to make the party work on thier teamwork options to drag the 4 through the hurricane

But some people say I am mean


----------



## crow81 (Jul 2, 2007)

That is funny I am more concerned about the can't be checked than the auto stabilize and the death effects. I have already killed off one character via barbarian crit. The best part is he was the only character with an above 30pt  build. I let them roll.

The player has taken over Torrent starting at 3rd lv. 

I want the war feeling that death is random 

I will remove the tail maybe drop the HD to 7. I have to think about the boon 

Thanks for the input we play on the 11th I'll post here the results


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 2, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead, it's part of the adventure that if they kill Indom they get the boon. If they let him go they get the boon. Basically, if they finish the adventure, they should get the boon. Hell, you could even go the easy route and say, "Indomitability partially inhabits the entire forest, so the PCs get his boon when they 'defeat' him by escaping the forest."


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 2, 2007)

RW,  I may end up going the easy route.... and not just because some of my players lurk here  

I just tend to shy away from giving rewards to characters whose players are not active in the session.

*my players stay out!!*
[sblock] I actually plan on having the boon pulled during the fight as they are depending on it to protect them from the forest fire.. the sudden loss of protection will hit them with the heat/fire damage making the combat that much more interesting...
 I also plan on having as mobile a combat as possible, with the Indomdable charging every round and tossing someone off into burning brush... starting with the seela until the party gives away thier intention to try to kill him.

 That way the party has to protect the singers, fight off Kashyk and the Indomidable..as well as deal with the rebel seela.

If all goes as planned, the Bard will have a chance to pick up the Song after the seela get trampled, saving the day... but that piece is a bit dicey. It gets to be difficult 'planning' out a combat with my group 

I think all my players will be present for the next session, and thereby all get the boon. At the moment two of them don't have it and will actually be better off since they are relying on the potions instead of the boon... but slightly worse off since I am enforcing the -1 negative level per boon granted...and will only pull the boon from one character per round. 5 characters have the boon now. 
[/sblock]


----------

